# JBL Proflora u402 problem



## tommyleestaples (7 Mar 2010)

I have just set up my JBL Proflora u402 system. The system comes with a 500g disposible co2 canister. I screwed the regulaot on to the bottle as per the instructions. Unfortunatly the canister seemed to still be hissing even when the regulator was screwed on tightly. The system has been running over night and this morning the pressure regulator on the left has dropped from 50 bar to 0. Their still seems to be bubbles going in. Does this mean my canister was faulty and maybe all the co2 has leaked? When the regulator is screwed on should the hissing stop?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (7 Mar 2010)

tommyleestaples said:
			
		

> I have just set up my JBL Proflora u402 system. The system comes with a 500g disposible co2 canister. I screwed the regulaot on to the bottle as per the instructions. Unfortunatly the canister seemed to still be hissing even when the regulator was screwed on tightly. The system has been running over night and this morning the pressure regulator on the left has dropped from 50 bar to 0. Their still seems to be bubbles going in. Does this mean my canister was faulty and maybe all the co2 has leaked? When the regulator is screwed on should the hissing stop?




Tommy 

Once the regulator was attached to the bottle then the hissing could be heard - "YES" did you put the rubber "O" ring in the adaptor or within the thread portion that attaches to the the bottle - the reason for the hissing is the gas escaping due to a poor seal. The pressure dropped due to the leak and your bottle is empty even though your can see bubbles being emitted into the tank the pressure will be very vey low approx. 0.5 bar or even lower - what doe the gauge say on the right hand side of the reg, that if you have twin gauges.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## tommyleestaples (7 Mar 2010)

The guage on the right is displaying about 1.5 bar. I simply screwed the regulator onto the bottle the instructions didnt say anything about an o ring seal


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (7 Mar 2010)

tommyleestaples said:
			
		

> The guage on the right is displaying about 1.5 bar. I simply screwed the regulator onto the bottle the instructions didnt say anything about an o ring seal



The part that screws onto the bottle is there a seal (Flat nylon / rubber washer in the bottom.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## tommyleestaples (8 Mar 2010)

I have looked at the part that screws onto the bottle, but I cant see a washer. There seems to be a ring of silicon inside.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (8 Mar 2010)

tommyleestaples said:
			
		

> I have looked at the part that screws onto the bottle, but I cant see a washer. There seems to be a ring of silicon inside.



Can you post a picy.

Paul.


----------



## tommyleestaples (8 Mar 2010)

Here you go.

The first one shows a close up, I have tried to highlight the silicon for you to see.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (8 Mar 2010)

Tommy

If there is any tiny hole within that silicon bread the gas will escape - even if its a pin prick at 50 bar bottle pressure it will escape, I would contact JBL and advise them of the problem you are having.

http://translate.google.co.uk/translate ... %26hl%3Den

Regards
paul.


----------



## tommyleestaples (8 Mar 2010)

Hi Paul, thanks for the advice, I have just emailed JBL lets hope they reply quickly. It is so ennoying that this has happened cos I have spent loads of money on plants and now I am having the CO2 problem. So I hope I can resolve it quickly before my plants start dying off.


----------



## espyderella156 (8 Mar 2010)

Hi Tommy, did you get the problem with JBL sorted out?  We're mulling over whether to purchase similar kit - m602 or m603 - we'd be interested to see how you got on,  here's hoping that problem was solved, liz and mark


----------



## tommyleestaples (9 Mar 2010)

Hi Paul, I have emailed them but have had no reply. The kit seems very well made, looking at reviews on the internet you will see nothing but good reports about these kits. They are German made and nomally well made. I have ordered a new Co2 bottle and it should hopefully arrive today. When it does come I will connect it up and let you know how I get on.


----------



## tommyleestaples (12 Mar 2010)

Hi I have had a phone call from JBL today and they have informed me that there was a problem pre October 2009 with the U001 Regulator that come with my set. As a result they will be sending me the new regulator unit and replacement CO2 bottle from Germany, which I should recieve on Wednesday or Thursday, I will keep you posted.  I dont know what the problem was with the old regulator but whatever it was they seem to have fixed and I will test the new revised regulator when it arrives. Fingers crossed as I am trying to keep my plants alive with Liquid Carbon/Easy Carbo.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Mar 2010)

Tommy 

I bet your new reg has a proper seal "O" ring rather a stupid beed of silica sealent.

Regards
paul.


----------



## tommyleestaples (13 Mar 2010)

Ill let you know if it is different.


----------



## demetrisag (28 May 2021)

Dolly Sprint 16v said:


> Tommy
> 
> I bet your new reg has a proper seal "O" ring rather a stupid beed of silica sealent.
> 
> ...


Thats how my one is. And I ordered new silica sealent to replace it because its leaking and I have no idea how to fit it in. It just doesn't fit! So i thought if I maybe unscrew the regulator and put it from the other side?


----------

